# Centennial



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to 2nd:
1,2,6,9,10,12,14,15,16,17,22,24,26,28,29,31,32,33,33,40,41,42,43,,45,46,47


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

_​Thank you Marcy_


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Looks like I listed 33 twice and missed 34. Sorry!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to third: 2,6,9,10,14,15,16,26,29,32,33,34,40,41,42,46,47

Qual:
1st-Sleuth/Howard
2nd-Stanley/Fregelette
3rd-Ranger/Wright
4th-Annie-Edwards
RJ-Boone-Edwards
J-Tule/Edmonds
J-Tango-Munhollen

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to fourth tomorrow:
1,6,9,14,15,26,32,40,42,47


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jiggy said:


> Open to third: 2,6,9,10,14,15,16,26,29,32,33,34,40,41,42,46,47
> 
> Qual:
> 1st-Sleuth/Howard
> ...


Good job honey!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Way to go David!!

You Too, Mr Edmonds.

Gooser


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone have Amateur callbacks?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Amateur to the second (second hand):
1,2,3,7,9,12,15,18,22,23,24,25,27,28,30,31,32,35,36,39,40,41


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Barb Howard and Sleuth as well as Kathy Fregellete and Stanley. Two new QAA dogs and two great handlers. Way to go.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jiggy said:


> Open to third: 2,6,9,10,14,15,16,26,29,32,33,34,40,41,42,46,47
> 
> Qual:
> 1st-Sleuth/Howard
> ...


WOW!!!! Consistent finishes for team tango! Way to go David and Tango!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st-Onyx/Edwards
2nd-Riot/Trott - New FC!!
3rd-Turq/Trott
4th-Libby/Trott
RJ-Molly/Milligan

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Wow - gigantic congratulations to Mark and Onyx and especially to owner Chris S!! And to Kenny and Tim, too!


----------



## R.Sage (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats Riot, Brad, Dianne, and the Horsetooth gang! That is so exciting! Especially for a 3 year old. We are so happy for you all!
Rett


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent trial Kenny. Congratulations


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Second hand Amateur results:

1st-Bickley/Manny
2nd-Caire/Tia
3rd-Schrader/Plick
4th-Clow/Riot


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Team Bickley!! Also huge congrats to Team Riot on the title!! That is awesome!! Congrats to all that finished and placed!!

Aaron*


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Way to go Team Bickley!! Also huge congrats to Team Riot on the title!! That is awesome!! Congrats to all that finished and placed!!
> 
> Aaron*


Congrats to all that placed and finished in all stakes. So amazing to run several series with mountains in the background. Beautiful property. Thanks for fun weekend of family, new friends and dogs.


----------

